
Did LIGO detect dark matter? - jackfoxy
http://arxiv.org/abs/1603.00464
======
ImTalking
As a complete newbie about this stuff, I think that until we completely
understand gravity we have no hope of understanding why the majority of
universal mass is 'missing', if at all.

